# Employment visa rejected in RAK and now visit visa rejected in Dubai



## ryadbel (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
As you can tell i'm new to the forum even though I've been visiting it on numerous occasions. 
Here's my problem:
I have been here in the UAE for a total of six months now on two 90 visit visas. Just over two months ago I got a job in Ras Al Khaimah (RAK) free zone but the employment visa was rejected twice. I moved on and went back on the job hunt and landed another job in Dubai. A new application has not been submitted by my new employer yet and I had to get a new visit visa, I opted for a 30 days visa this time due to the financial aspect. Now, having opted to do visa exchange as in leaving the UAE to Oman and back while my sponsor applied for a new visa. At my return to the airport I was informed that the application was refused and apparently the decision was made on the basis of the previous rejection from RAK which was coming up on the immigration system. As a result, I am stuck at the airport needless to say in a disastrous state since I didn't anticipate such a scenario. My sponsor could not fix the issue with Dubai immigration and he was told that the issue could only be fixed in RAK. 
So, I am not going to mourn about all this despite the urge to do so as you can only imagine. I need concrete advice and possible help as to how to fix the issue. 
I have the new employer inquiring about my current situation and when should he apply for the employment visa. To my understanding, a new employment visa would be rejected in the same way the visit visa was since the origin of the rejection is still on the immigration's system, am I right in concluding so? 
Also, I spoke to two persons who had a similar issue and had it fixed by the PRO of the company for which the employment visa was rejected. Is that true? (I do believe it to be true for their own cases but does also apply to my case?). If so, what is the exact procedure for the PRO to undertake? 
I would be more than grateful for your precious help. I honestly fear I just might get deported any minute and now having left all my stuff in my room including most of the money I have it would definitely a nightmare come true. If I am to leave the UAE I would like to get a new visit visa so I can go back to my place and sort everything out. I am in such horrendous state and would like to sort things out as soon as possible. Please advice me on how to proceed. 
Having re-read my post I realised that it's pretty lengthy despite having avoided all mourning and cries  that's me trying to stay positive for now. 
Thank you very much for your help and I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

RAK and Dubai are not different countries and they share the same basic national immigration system, so expecting to be accepted in one part of the country when you have been rejected from another was a bit optimistic. Even worse, you applied twice in RAK and were rejected each time, despite not finding out why you were rejected the first time. There's an old saying about doing the same thing time and time again and expecting a different outcome being the definition of insanity.

Don't waste anyones time trying to just apply - you need to speak to them and find out WHY you were rejected. Until you know that and can resolve that issue, theres absolutely no point reapplying.

PRO's can fix it is its a case of mistaken identity - people with the same names and the other person is wanted, or banned. But PRO's cannot fix everything - you may fail a security check and so thats it all over with.

Go find out exactly why you were rejected as until you find out and do something about that issue, whatever it is, then you wont get in.


----------



## ryadbel (Sep 2, 2016)

Well, first of all thank you for your Swift reply. 
Now, Mr Einstein if I may call you so, it's not me who submitted the application twice as you surely know, I was actually being told that the visa was being processed until they received a second rejection. As for applying for a visit visa through Dubai is mainly due to the fact that Dubai, it is the only emirate where many people who got rejections in all other emirates may have their visa accepted, this is based on actual facts. Their rejection was for security reasons which depend on their nationalities i.e. Egyptians can get visa from Dubai and Dubai only. Therefore, as centralized as the immigration system is, try to explain that to me since I might be missing a point here. Also, I have had my last visa delivered to me from Dubai just 3 months ago how come now it's being rejected for security reasons and there has not been any event with any consequences on the security level. If I represented a security threat I would not be given a visa and allowed into the UAE at all, common sense. 
When enquiring as to the why, I was told by immigration that the employer is the one who can ask questions which he did and was told that it's for security reasons with no further details. 
I cannot leave the airport and visit immigration in person so I will have to rely on the pro and hope for the best. So as previously stated, I need advice on the basis of similar cases and surely there should quite few of these. 
Once again, thank you for your sharply put advice and welcome any further comments from you


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ryadbel said:


> Well, first of all thank you for your Swift reply.
> Now, Mr Einstein if I may call you so, it's not me who submitted the application twice as you surely know, I was actually being told that the visa was being processed until they received a second rejection. As for applying for a visit visa through Dubai is mainly due to the fact that Dubai, it is the only emirate where many people who got rejections in all other emirates may have their visa accepted, this is based on actual facts. Their rejection was for security reasons which depend on their nationalities i.e. Egyptians can get visa from Dubai and Dubai only. Therefore, as centralized as the immigration system is, try to explain that to me since I might be missing a point here. Also, I have had my last visa delivered to me from Dubai just 3 months ago how come now it's being rejected for security reasons and there has not been any event with any consequences on the security level. If I represented a security threat I would not be given a visa and allowed into the UAE at all, common sense.
> When enquiring as to the why, I was told by immigration that the employer is the one who can ask questions which he did and was told that it's for security reasons with no further details.
> I cannot leave the airport and visit immigration in person so I will have to rely on the pro and hope for the best. So as previously stated, I need advice on the basis of similar cases and surely there should quite few of these.
> Once again, thank you for your sharply put advice and welcome any further comments from you


Hi,
Your response to another members advice indicates that you already know all the answers regarding how the UAE immigration system works.
As this is the case - I don't see how other members can add anything to your already wide knowledge.
Once you get your issue resolved - please come back here and give us an update of how it went.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## ryadbel (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi,
Your response to another members advice indicates that you already know all the answers regarding how the UAE immigration system works.
As this is the case - I don't see how other members can add anything to your already wide knowledge.
Once you get your issue resolved - please come back here and give us an update of how it went.
Best of luck
Steve[/QUOTE]


Hi Steve 
Thank you for your advice and I am sincerely sorry if I came across as Mr know-it-all or arrogant by any mean, I sincerely apologize if that's the case. I indeed made a fair bit of research as of late but there are plenty of grey areas in which I couldn't gather enough information or none at all. In my case, it's a procedure by which someone could have immigration either review/amend the initial refusal or add some sort of comments to their system in order to unlock the situation for further proceedings. There exists cases for which this was done but cannot get detailed information on the procedure to follow and thus, it would be difficult to induce immigration to do anything about it. 
I will definitely keep you update no matter the outcome. 
Once again thank you all.


----------



## omar92 (Oct 8, 2013)

You mention you are stuck at the airport. That can hardly be a pleasant experience, and probably not sustainable for more than two days. I highly recommend you arrange for someone to find out why you are being rejected in RAK. 
Please keep in mind that it it is very possible for someone to be granted visit visas (repeatedly) but to fail the security check for a residence permit. Inconsistent, but there you go. 
There are so many explanations-and it's possible your sponsor has had issues with immigration in the past-are they a freezone company or registered in RAK itself?


----------



## ryadbel (Sep 2, 2016)

omar92 said:


> You mention you are stuck at the airport. That can hardly be a pleasant experience, and probably not sustainable for more than two days. I highly recommend you arrange for someone to find out why you are being rejected in RAK.
> Please keep in mind that it it is very possible for someone to be granted visit visas (repeatedly) but to fail the security check for a residence permit. Inconsistent, but there you go.
> There are so many explanations-and it's possible your sponsor has had issues with immigration in the past-are they a freezone company or registered in RAK itself?


Hello Omar, 
Thanks for your reply. Indeed, it is one of the worst experiences I've had in my life and trust me, I've my fair share of misadventures but still nothing illegal. Anyways, the company's PR Manager is more than willing to help, he feels a kind of sorry for me  he sent his assistant to immigration as soon as I told him, he was not able to do so himself that day. Unfortunately, his assistant was not able to do anything there. He was, again, told that the rejection is for security reasons and that nothing can be done to modify it in the system. On the basis of our conversation from yesterday, he will visit them in person and try his best to explain my case and convince them to do something about it. 
The company is an LLC but must be freezone based on the basis of the copy of the application, the type states: Entry Permit/New/Work in Free Zone. The company had some issues but nothing major according to the little information I have. 
I came to the conclusion that the rejection for security reasons is based on my nationality and some sort of disagreement between the two countries. 
How can the PR Manager convince immigration to solve the issue? 
I look forward to hear any further ideas and opinions. Thank you


----------



## ryadbel (Sep 2, 2016)

Update: only a tiny tiny bit of hope left now. The PR Manager has been to security department of RAK immigration, spoke to the person in charge who didn't want to discuss my case any further. That sums it up. Now I'm officially in real trouble. 
Time to deal with the consequences and God are they heavy to bear.
The tiny bit of hope is that someone might come up with something somehow; I know how that sounds so no need to poirit out ?


----------



## ryadbel (Sep 2, 2016)

Point it out


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

It'll be your nationality and if it is there is nothing you can do unless the government changes its policy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryadbel (Sep 2, 2016)

I do agree with you, it's about the relations between the two countries. I'm certain neither side realises the consequences of taking futile matters to this sort of extents; sad times for the Arab world. 
Thank you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I think the Emiratis understand the situation very well indeed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryadbel (Sep 2, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> I think the Emiratis understand the situation very well indeed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they indeed do. I however feel that this approach to the punishment aspect of what I would describe as a Skinnerian ideology has too many shortfalls and would backfire in the long run with both sides on the loosing end. Acting so will not force the opposite side to align to avoid such consequences but rather to just to cope with them. 
I think all the excessive lack of sleep is making me philosophical :relieved:


----------



## Jasmine_Flower (Aug 26, 2012)

Why are you stuck in the airport... cant you just fly home and try to sort it out from there?


----------

